# Euro Pharma "EP" HGH anyone tried



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Hey guys ive been on the hyge's for a while now, cant fault them but they are getting hard to get hold of now as have heard they've been shut down.*

*
I can get either Gen Sci jintropin 100iu kits or Euro pharma Somatropin which I'm favoring because Ive had all the other EP stuff and it has been the best.*

*
*

*
Anyone have any ideas or experience with this brand of HGH*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Euro Pharma is the UGL yes? if so then this is just generic GH with a label on it....

if the Jintropin is the original then i would go for that is not and it comes in a rectangle white box with a poxy sticker on it then i would say NO!!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Pscarb i was just going by there other stuff been so good, I know you can get good blue tops and bad blue tops but i think or i hope the ep stuff will be the half decent stuff.

Either way im goin on pharma grade stuff come summer time as i know thats a whole different ball game


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate you are correct good and bad batches for generics i have had some good ones.....


----------

